# citrus



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Did this freeze wipe ya'll out,or did your stuff get picked before it hit?


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

No freeze on the coast.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Only had 1 orange tree . I gotta find where I had my notes but I picked 178 yesterday and 96 previously. Count maybe off by 4 or 5 .I don't know how it will work out but I juiced a bunch and going to juice some more tonight for the freezer. First time doing this.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Got so many Ruby Red's and Meyers this year it's ridiculous, all are nice and juicy . No damage from weather yet anyways. Have squeezed enough Meyers to have 6-1/2 2 gallon zip locks full of frozen Meyer cubes for cooking with in 2017.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My citrus ok and even have tomatoes that survived some leaves curled but still alive with fruit


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Picked my last Persian lime today. I had missed it when I picked prior to the freeze. It was about the size of a baseball and turning yellow. Had a bunch of giant elephant ears freeze though.


----------

